
The rush to exploit an increasingly ice-free Arctic - vectorbunny
http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/09/the-rush-to-exploit-an-increasingly-ice-free-arctic/
======
lifeisstillgood
Just another point - do we have any vague ideas the effect this opening of the
ice will have on the gulf stream.

As a mortgage holding Brit, who recently holidayed on our west coast which has
dolphins, surfers and palm trees (really), I would like to know if I will pay
my mortgage off only to find the housing Market in UK a little bit depressed
with winters like Toronto

------
lifeisstillgood
I feel like there is a train humanity is on, gathering speed ever faster, but
the railroad in front of us is being manufactured in the rear car and passed
overhead and laid down just in time for the wheels to hit.

We have been getting better over the years in new railroad manufacturing
techniques, and there is no particular reason why we _will_ fail, just ...
well.

